# Pre booking ferries to Greece



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all
With the ongoing situation in Greece we are no longer sure whether we will spend October-December on the Peleponese but if we do, do we need to pre book the ferries? Hope we can just turn up at port or leave it as late as poss to book. I think we would go early Oct (camping on board?) and return late December (included cabin? With dogs?). Can we leave the return open?
The situation is so uncertain but still really hope it is ok to go as I've been planning and researching for months!
Tia
Sally


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just turn up, it's a very regular service that is rarely, if ever full. Even if you have to wait a couple of days that wouldn't really be an issue for you would it.

My only concern would be that the "locals" could view you as a rich foreigner with plenty of Euro's that they would like in their pockets not yours!! Time to invest in a floor mounted safe??

Andy


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes already got one of them as we are definitely not inconspicuous! 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'd forget Greece. They're going to be in such dire straits that it won't be a justifiable destination. Already there are reports that holidaymakers are suffering shortages and its only going tomget worse.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't know about December but we travelled from Ancona last September and back October. We had difficulty getting a booking, and we know people who had to go to Bari to get a crossing. It was all pretty chaotic, and coming back was ridiculous on the car decks. The attendants had mixed up vehicles going to Ancona and Trieste, so to get us off about 12 vehicles bound for Trieste had to be moved, and my husband had to reverse the van through a space no more than 5cm wider than the van, with cars on both sides. Bedlam sprang to mind. Onboard was no better as we were awoken after midnight by some-one entering our cabin. They left then came back in again. I went to the reception to be told that they had given a key to some-one because they thought the cabin was empty. It was all very suspicious,especially after reading of the ferry that went on fire on this route and the number of passengers of whom they appeared to have no trace.
Lala


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

If you do decide to go then I would book it. Not as many ships on the routes as there used to be a few years ago.

Camping on board finishes 31 Oct so personally I would go with Minoan with their 'camper special' along with a pet friendly cabin.

You can book an open return and still get the 30% rtn discount, then as soon as you know your return date ring them to reserve the open return.

The only sticking point might be pet friendly cabin availability.

Anek/Superfast also do similar offers outside the camp on board season but Minoan are usually a bit cheaper by a few quid, do shop around though as things change.

Pete


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd not be planning on Greece, given the utter carnage of their economy, and the uncertainty of the coming months.

Maybe consider Spain or Portugal as alternative winter-warmth destinations?


----------

